# Highlandtown Lake



## ptlmbutler (Apr 29, 2005)

Anyone here familiar with Highlandtown Lake? I fished it the past couple of year with my smaller boat (14 ft. tin can) with a trolling motor and had a ball. Landed some nice largemouth out of there and the area is nice and quiet. A friend of mien recently told me that he landed a small muskie there by the old road bed that runs through - I don't know if he was pulling my leg or not but he seemed to be serious. Anyone ever heard of muskie there? If so, I may spend some more time there this year! It really is a nice little lake, especially the lily pad end.


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

I fished there once, a few years ago. We waded with our fly rods and caught a ton of big bluegill and a few smaller bass. It was a good time and a good way to fish in the middle of summer. I'm not sure about muskie, but there are crappie and catfish in addition to the bass and bluegill.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

There's a ton of dink bass, with a couple of giants sparsely mixed in. The giants are usually caught at night.

I think Highlandtown has a good reputation for large panfish, but I don't know personally. 

Check the 'fishing prospects' section on the ODNR website. That should give you some help.

Good Fishin'


Joe


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I know muskies used to be in there in the 70's. There could be one or two left. As for panfish the crappies are huge!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i basically live on highlandtown during the season. the muskies used to be stocked years ago but never really survived as well as the state had hoped. usually hear of a few being caught throughout the year, but not many. i've witnessed 2 but never caught one myself. as far as the bass, this is probably one of the most under rated lakes in the state. the shad population has exploded and the bass are growing fast! with the loss of the grass that once dominated the lake, the fish don't hang on the shorelines like they used to. the state has cut some trees and placed christmas tree piles the last few years, so atleast they're trying to help the young fish out. it's going to be intresting to see how the lake is in a few years if they don't get the weeds back. the pressure on the lake has been much greater the last 5 years or so due to the poor fishing on the river. but the river was pretty good most of last year so hopefully the lake will get a break this season.


----------



## ptlmbutler (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm thinking of heading there soon and trying for some crappie. Hopefully the water temp is right and I have some good luck.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

42-44 degrees as of sat. caught a few bass. my buddy lost a giant! still riding him about it. it was his only one of the day.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't fished that lake for a number of years, but at least it WAS a dandy "big bluegill" lake. I just have had too much good fortune on local ponds to venture very far with gas prices as they have been. Is Highlandtown still a good lake for 8"+ gills?
Mike


----------



## mgood (Feb 11, 2009)

where is highland town lake at?Do they have boat ramps and is there a motor limit?I'm a big fan of ultra lite fishing for crappie and gills.I'm from uniontown(akron) area just never heard of this lake.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

rt. 39 above wellsville. very easy to find. probably has the best launch ramps in the state and a brand new 70 spot parking lot. has another ramp at the upper end and can hold probably 20 trailers at that lot. it's electric motor only and at 170 acres it takes me about 6 hours to fish completely around the lake at a steady clip.


----------

